# HH: White Scars announced!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

White Scars seems to have been officially announced in the latest White Dwarf issue.  If any have read it please gives us some more infor on the subject please.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't be a full novel, I'm guessing another novella perhaps.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't be a full novel, I'm guessing another novella perhaps.


I believe that it was previously announced that Chris Wraight was working on a HH White Scars novella. Presumably this is it.

The White Scars are a big grey blob for me at the moment. Hopefully something interesting will be done with them.

Also, and on the topic of novellas, I believe that there are some non-LE edition novellas coming through for the HH series in the coming years. I wonder if this will be one of them.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Not a novella, not a novella, not a novella ><"


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I think this Novella is called Brotherhood of the Storm,could be about White Scar Stormseers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well its been kept well under cover.

But finally, after having just got to the Khans description in Fear to tread, im pretty psyched, one of my favourote Chapters.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This is Chris Wraight's novella, looking very forward to it and hoping that he gets to write a White Scars novel for the main series.


LotN


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally, roll on Sept 21st.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally! 

...but not limited edition please


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Is BotS available in any format anywhere???


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Only on ebay at the moment afaik. It will be re-released in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah. Thanks.


----------

